# Bsnl gprs access point changed



## anarchist (Aug 5, 2009)

Bsnl has chaged access point for gprs services. You can get new settings by sending sms MOBILE MODEL to 58355. E.g. NOKIA 6600

Alternatively for manual setup new access point is
bsnlnet
Earlier it was gprsnorth.cellone.in


----------



## PhB (Aug 5, 2009)

That's funny, I am still using the old one and it still works.
Mine is www.e.po

BTW, when I my gprs got activated, I received three settings, bsnl-celloneportal, bsnl-wap, MMS BSNL and one was in the sim itself; BSNL East.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2009)

ya bsnl setting was changed but it's as pathetic as it was before.


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 6, 2009)

Any advantage to use new setting?


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Aug 10, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> Any advantage to use new setting?



Now providing streaming videos settings and more bsnl live portal....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


anarchist said:


> Bsnl has chaged access point for gprs services. You can get new settings by sending sms MOBILE MODEL to 58355. E.g. NOKIA 6600
> 
> Alternatively for manual setup new access point is
> bsnlnet
> Earlier it was gprsnorth.cellone.in



thnx for sharing....i struggled hard to get settings...and one guy at Cust. care told me gprsbsnlnet.cellone.in as access point n others were even don't have any update.


----------



## MSR@THNIK (Aug 11, 2009)

Can get bsnl gprs setting online @ *www.cellone.in/cellone_msp.htm
just need enter your no a pin will sent by sms than login and enter phone model etc setting will be sent by sms works all india


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 11, 2009)

ya changed but mine worked for more than a week with older settings then i had to change the settings!!!!!


----------

